# AI has OEBT according to their website



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

title says it all if anyone is interested


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Bought 5 the other day, they are quite nice, there very small, there from franks in bc 

1-30
5- 135 not to sure on this, I split a 10 with my brother
10 -250


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Anyone got pictures?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I can go take some, gimme a bit I'll get my good camera and take them


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

OEBTs are just like regular tigerss with orange eyes, the blue colour won't show until sub-adult size. Some will never turn blue and are called "blondes". However, even blondes will produce blue offspring. It's out of stock in most North America whole sellers at the moment due to so claimed virus in Asia and Europe wiping out the population. But I am sure the price will go down in a few months because a lot of people are stocking them to breed.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

randy said:


> OEBTs are just like regular tigerss with orange eyes, the blue colour won't show until sub-adult size. Some will never turn blue and are called "blondes". However, even blondes will produce blue offspring. It's out of stock in most North America whole sellers at the moment due to so claimed virus in Asia and Europe wiping out the population. But I am sure the price will go down in a few months because a lot of people are stocking them to breed.


i dont really think thats the case, oebt are a cross with tigers, the blue is with them when they are small, mine are only a quarter inch, and showing very bright blue, one just molted and has a bit faded of a blue, but all the others are still a nice royal blue. i know you can get blondes from them but i dont think there just regular tigers with orange eyes... if they were ai would sell tigers for 4$ and orbt for 30$


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dman said:


> i dont really think thats the case, oebt are a cross with tigers, the blue is with them when they are small, mine are only a quarter inch, and showing very bright blue, one just molted and has a bit faded of a blue, but all the others are still a nice royal blue. i know you can get blondes from them but i dont think there just regular tigers with orange eyes... if they were ai would sell tigers for 4$ and orbt for 30$


First, when I said they are just like regular tiger with orange eyes, I meant before they colour up. Sorry if I confused you. But you know that regular tigers also can have different shade of blue, and I think OEBTs may just be a result of selected breeding from regular tiger with mutated orange eyes.

I was at AI on Saturday, those OEBTs weren't blue at that time. Some OEBTs start to show blue in earlier age than others but the colour is not consistent. Also, OEBTs kind of have their "grading system" now such as royal blues. See this link for Royal blue and regular OEBTs.

Also, look at the source where I bought mine. The review #5 is from someone in Canada (not me though). It also mentions they colour up so they are not blue at very small size.

My OEBTs are about, well, I don't know the exact size since I haven't figured out a way to measure them (well I do but I haven't measured them). Some of them were less than 1cm, most around 1cm when I got them about a month ago. I would say half an inch maybe a bit bigger now? One or two are blue all the time now (not when they just arrived), some are showing nice blue most of the time, some only turn blue once in a while. Maybe the ones I have aren't of the high grade but they are OEBTs. And I like them ;-)

PS: If your are 1/4 an inch and already very blue, yours probably are of better grade than mine. Congrats and let me know if you got extras ;-)

PS2: Another link mentioning they don't show colour until 1/2 to 3/4 inch.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Prob alot of them were gone, there were tons when I was there that were blue, we sat n picked out all the royal blue ones, but you didnt confuse me, you just said they were the same... If you mean by they have the same tiger stripes then yes. But there totally different colors tigers usually always have a bit of orange on there tail or beak while oebt nvm, the tigers have been so cross bred with everything a bit of all colors come out, sayin there like oebt cause one of the colors they have Is blue is a off statement, almost all orbt carry the orange eye gene, while regular tigers dont. That what makes them completely different. But I got no extra at 25$ each I'm hoping to god they will grow a bit in my 10 g while I set up a 49 I just bought today


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OEBTs are not the same as regular tigers, which come in wild form (sometimes shows a blueish tinge) and super tigers (that's the name they have been given I believe because they are a good bit bigger) which have an orange head and tail ( again that is the standard typical look)

OEBTs were I believe developed in Germany by a breeder there, and then of course distributed across the USA/Cda and other places. I have found that German bred OEBTs tend to be more of a royal blue color, whereas some of the Asian ones are more blends of light, blonde to sky and then dark blue.

I have a 20+ colony here at home which I brought from the USA (not from the same source as Randy) from someone I know who breeds them.

Mine are a combination of royal and dark blue, I do have some blondes too and will keep them together with the darker ones to help propogate the colony ( yes they will produce blue but only if bred to a blue to start with, so this is why you should keep them all together)

Now I bred over 300+ of these over a year ago, and in my experience the babies that are going to be blue (whether light or dark) will be born blue, the blondes stay that color. Many people will tell you differently, and that's their opinions, but in the year and a half that I bred these I noticed these things in my own colony!

I believe that once you have a good sized colony of the darker blues you will continue to get a mixture of both light blue to very dark almost black (which happened with mine, you couldn't tell if they were black or not) so over say 3 generations of dark blues you will have some that will eventually look black, but in fact they are just a very very dark navy blue and possibly have wider stripes which tend towards the black look 

The orange eyes are still a mystery to me as to how that came about, but I do know that you will not get orange eyed shrimps out of black eyed shrimps unless the shrimp carries the gene from a parent who was an orange eyed shrimp.

So if you only have dark eyed blue shrimps you most likely will NOT get orange eyed blues, unless some are the original offspring of an OEBT to start with.

They are becoming quite hard to find now, due to limited breeding due to the increase of the Taiwan bee becoming more popular.  I myself have always loved the OEBTS and have a good sized colony growing quite nicely now with berried females  I will continue to breed these from now on.

Keep in mind that adult shrimps don't tend to ship well (more DOA's from stress etc) and therefore most suppliers will only sell you young shrimps because they seem to be able to handle all the knocks and bumps due to shipping a lot better.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

randy said:


> Also, look at the source where I bought mine. The review #5 is from someone in Canada (not me though). It also mentions they colour up so they are not blue at very small size.


WOW.. just checked out the site and there selling 10 for 99. So tempting!!!


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Did you get some pics of them?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

getochkn said:


> Did you get some pics of them?


The ones at AI? I was there this evening and there weren't many left. Half of what's left were blonds although they may still turn some colour after a few weeks.


----------

